# mount:usbfs already mounted or /proc/bus/usb busy?

## Strom_Boli

Hey everyone. I installed stage 2 Gentoo a few weeks ago with genkernel and had a few bugs so I decided to try compiling 2.6.9-r1 myself. The installation went smooth and the kernel boots up fine but at the end of the boot script and right before the login prompt I get a message like this:

mount:usbfs already mounted or /proc/bus/usb busy                        [ok]

mount:according to mtab, none is already mounted

on /proc/bus/usb                          [ok]

I have no idea what to do. Like I said, it works fine and I can live with it but if anyone knows how to correct this I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks.

----------

## Strom_Boli

Bump

----------

## SoTired

What're the contents of your /etc/fstab file?

----------

## Rainmaker

wow... pink   :Confused: 

Can you post your /etc/fstab and the output of rc-update show?

----------

## Krank

I have the "problem" as Strom_Boli..

So here is my fstab.

```

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime          1 1

/dev/hda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/hda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/hda4               /home           ext3            noatime                 0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

#/dev/hda1              none            ntfs            defaults                0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

and rc-update show

```

 apache2 |      default                  

            bootmisc | boot                          

             bttrack |                               

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

               cupsd |                               

          domainname |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             hotplug |      default                  

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

            net.eth0 |      default                  

            net.eth1 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

          ntp-client |      default                  

                ntpd |                               

             numlock |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

               samba |      default                  

              serial | boot                          

                sshd |      default                  

           syslog-ng |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

              vsftpd |      default       
```

As Strom_Boli said everything works just fine. But still minor nuisance. Any ideas why we get the pink message on boot?

----------

## Strom_Boli

O.K., here's the results of my /etc/fstab. As you can see I'm typing it in by hand on another PC because I don't know how to cut and paste on the Linux Box which comes to my noob question of the day. When I do a rc-update show, I get the tail end of the list but I have no idea how to scroll to the beginning. If someone could tell me how to accomplish this, I'll post up my rc-update results as soon as possible. Anyways, I hope this helps. Thanks alot.

/dev/hda1               /boot           ext3            defaults,noatime          1 2 

/dev/hda3              /           ext3            noatime                      0 1 

/dev/hda2               none              swap            sw                 0 0 

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      auto         noauto,ro             0 0 

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0 

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot! 

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0 

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will 

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files) 

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this: 

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

----------

## SoTired

No idea about the actual problem, however shift-pgup will scroll up.

----------

## Strom_Boli

O.K. here's the results of my rc-update show. Besides this problem I do have another noob question though. I emerged my first 3 packages today. They were gpm, lynx and screen. I figured that these were the basic tools I needed to copy and paste results on this forum. I got gpm and lynx down, but I'm having a hard time figuring out how to create new screens and toggle between them. So my results will have to be hand-typed again. Sorry for the inconvenience. Thanks in advance for your help.

bootmisc | boot

checkfs | boot

checkroot | boot

clock | boot

consolefont | boot

crypto-loop | 

domainname | default

gpm |

hdparm |

hostname | boot

hotplug | default

keymaps | boot

local | default nonetwork

localmount | boot

metalog | default

modules | boot

net.eth0 | default

net.lo | boot

netmount | default

nscd |

numlock |

rmnologin | boot

rsyncd |

serial | boot

vixie-cron | default

----------

## Strom_Boli

bump

----------

## Strom_Boli

Bueller?

----------

## Strom_Boli

I got it. I added this in fstab:

none /proc/bus/usb usbdevfs defaults 0 0

it apparently solved the problem. I don't understand how, but it did.  :Razz: 

----------

## Ateo

Digging up an old thread since I'm also getting this error even though all my USB ports work..

Before adding

```
none                    /proc/bus/usb                   usbdevfs        defaults        0 0
```

 to /etc/fstab, bootup complained about my other partitions (hdaX) being mounted as well. After adding the above, bootup stopped complaining about my other filesystems but still complains about my usbfs already being mounted...

Any ideas?

----------

